# [SOLVED] BSOD Driver_IRQL_not_less_or_equal



## miacarlos

Hi, 

I recently received an HP compaq 8510 (vista) and it keeps giving me the BSOD. Been looking for ANY solution to stop this. PLEASE HELP! 

Driver_IRQL_not_less_or_equal

stop 0x000000D1
0X304A2B13
0x00000002
0x8d775F5B

tcpip.sys address 8D72E000

It happens quite alot when im in the middle of doing my work on Excel.

Desperate. :-(

Thanks


----------



## warlordfmike

*Re: BSOD Driver_IRQL_not_less_or_equal*

i had the same error in xp and then when i did a clean install of vista i got it
again agian so i took my modem out and i put in one that got at walmart for 
30$ and it stop so it might be ur modem 

what brand/model# is it or dou know 

u might just need to update the drivers cause like any new pc its modem drivers might be out of date 

my modem is a

USR 56K MODEM PCI MODEL# 5699B
and it works great with vista

o and check this site its very helpful

http://aumha.org/a/stop.htm


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: BSOD Driver_IRQL_not_less_or_equal*



Hi miacarlos. . .

Welcome to the Tech Support Forum.

I may be able to shed some light on your troublesome sitution. However, I'm going to need some files from you. 

Each time a BSOD appears it [should] leaves a memory dump behind that I can run through a debugger and hopefully give you information related to the most probable cause. So... please get those dumps, copy them to another folder, or zip them all and upload and attach the zip file to your next post. 

The files should be located in c:\windows\minidump\ and will be named similar to "Mini031108-01.dmp". Get them all.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## miacarlos

*Re: BSOD Driver_IRQL_not_less_or_equal*

i dont know if i did this correctly... doesnt seem right to me? 

the folder says i had no access to create a zip file (even if i am logged in as the administrator) so i just copied them onto my desktop uploaded the files from my desktop.

let me know if i did this wrong (i really don't know what i am doing here)

thanks so much for your help!


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: BSOD Driver_IRQL_not_less_or_equal*



Hi again. . .

Apologies for not mentioning that you may not be able to work within the %windir% folder because of file permission issues. The procedure that you used - copying them to desktop - is the method that I normally suggest to get around the Vista security measures.

I'll upload the files and run them through the debugger as time permits during the next 24 - 48 hours... OK? 

In the interim, please check in as a question may come up.

Regards. . .

JC


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: BSOD Driver_IRQL_not_less_or_equal*



Apologies. . .

I posted to the wrong thread.

JC


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: BSOD Driver_IRQL_not_less_or_equal*



Good (early) Morning, miacarlos. . .

I have analyzed the 6 minidumps contiained in the zip file that you submitted for analysis. The results are somewhat mixed in they suggest two causes for the recent BSODs from which you suffered. However, I do see light at then end of the proverbial tunnel. The results are as follows:




Code:


[COLOR=Blue] [COLOR=Black][B]  
[U]BSOD Date/ Time  [/U]  [U]  Dump File [/U] [U] Faulting Driver[/B][/u][/COLOR]
[COLOR=red]
03/07/2008 22:18[/COLOR] Mini030708-01.dmp[COLOR=red] NETw4v32.sys [/COLOR] 
    Timestamp: Sun Feb 25 09:13:57 2007 
    Probable cause: DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)
                    A driver is causing an inconsistent power state.

[COLOR=red]
03/08/2008 14:28[/COLOR] Mini030808-01.dmp[COLOR=red] fwpkclnt.sys[/COLOR]
    Timestamp: Thu Nov 02 04:57:26 2006 (4549B2F6)
    Process executing: vsmon.exe

[COLOR=Red]
03/09/2008 17:50[/COLOR] Mini030908-01.dmp[color=red] fwpkclnt.sys[/color]

[COLOR=red]
03/09/2008 21:08[/COLOR] Mini030908-02.dmp[color=red] fwpkclnt.sys[/color]

[COLOR=Red]
03/11/2008 16:31[/COLOR] Mini031108-01.dmp[COLOR=red] NETw4v32.sys [/COLOR] 


03/12/2008 16:17 Mini031208-01.dmp[COLOR=red] NETw4v32.sys [/COLOR][/COLOR]


As you can see above, the faulting driver is NETw4v32.sys, which is an Intel® Wireless WiFi Link Adapter Driver for Windows Vista 32-bit (x-86). I don't have your hardware specs, so I looked them up HERE, and saw that your system has an optional Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN. I have the same in my system along with the same driver - NETw4v32.sys. I was not able to determine the version number of this driver, but can tell you that I have version 11.01.0000.0090. Consult the Device Manager for your version number and assure that is current. The intel information for the 4965AGN can be found HERE. 

The remaining BSODs were caused by the probable fault of "fwpkclnt.sys", a Microsoft Windows Vista Operating System driver. The failing of this driver is linked to thousands, if not tens of thousands +, of cases in which a Check Point Software Technologies, Inc., product - specifically Zone Alarm is installed in the system.

Based on my findings I recommend the following measures of potential correction for the menacing BSODs:


*Uninstall all Check Point Software Technologies, Inc., products including zone Alarm*
*Update the NETw4v32.sys driver via Device Manager.*

I would use CCleaner found HERE to uninstall Zone Alarm. Simply download CCleaner, install, Right-click on the CCleaner icon, Select "Run as Administrator", select "Tools" (left side - center), and a list of installed programs should appear. Uninstall all Check Point/Zone Alarm entries.

I hope that this information will be of help to you in quashing the BSODs that you currently suffer from. Should you have any additional questions or require further clairification of the afformentioned, please POST again.

Regards. . .

JC (jcgriff2)


----------



## miacarlos

*Re: BSOD Driver_IRQL_not_less_or_equal*

ive uninstalled zone alaram and so far so good! no BSODs yet in the last 24 hours or so... which is good considering i used to have it everyday. for some reason, laptop comes out of sleep mode faster too. 

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR ALL YOUR HELP! much appreciated!


----------



## bodhi

i know that I was not the original poster, but I was just want to say thanks. After spending 9 hours on the phone with microsoft tech support and 3 frustrating days, This forum helped me past my BSod. I wonder why microsoft doesn't include removing Zone Alarm early. Now that I have unistalled Zone Alarm, is it possible to reinstall with a different version. also, I still am lacking SP1, could that be an issue later with Zone Alarm. Again thank you guys for helping this frustrated guy not be frustrated.


----------



## warlordfmike

hello and Welcome to TSF TechSupportforum.com ( Vista Support ) 

plz start a new thread but i can tell u 
that im sure a different version. of zone alaram would most likely not fix 
the issue as i know u have the issue fixed but i have had no issue with sp1 
and would tell u to just install it 

but i will tell u to start a new thread as that this is closed 

have u any other issue to start before installing sp1 
when u start the new thread post pm me and il be there with help 

Regards

-{-WarLord-F-Mike-}-


----------



## rainbringer

Hello,

I've got the same problem, but I do not succeed to analyze my minidumps because they appear to me in a very strange coding - some kind of russian letters.

I'll appreciate your help in understanding the faulting driver.


----------

